# 3mb-5/11



## ochsinsox (May 12, 2011)

Decided to go throw some lines in the water off the peir at about 1:30 pm, and saw one of the most incredible schools of catfish ive ever seen off the peir. Not just 50 fish, not 100, more like 1-2,000 catfish in a massive school swimming back and forth down the length of the peir, not more than 1` underwater. they were there all day, and people were reeling them in like crazy. personally, i got about 20 and had an awesome fish fry last night. Was anyone else out there to see that?


----------



## Trucki-n-ihsiF (Mar 23, 2008)

You can eat those!?!?


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Gaftop sail cats are pretty tasety! imo!


----------



## catchin em (Mar 10, 2011)

salt water catfish


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

Were they sailcats or hardheads?


----------



## eym_sirius (Oct 17, 2007)

devinsdad said:


> Were they sailcats or hardheads?


For an "awesome fish fry" and the fact that they were schooling - I'd think that they'd have to be sailcats. Sailcats feed in all parts of the water column and will school up on baitfish. 

Maybe someone else has seen hardheads form schools in the Gulf, feeding on top? 

I tried hardhead catfish once. It was about the worst fish I've ever tried, even fried.

Sailcats are great fried fresh and put up a heck of a fight. I wish I'd have been there to see a huge school like that!


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

the hard heads are breeding now and are in massive schools all over the place. i threw my 12' cast net over a school at the entrance of sherman cove saturday,thought they were mullet,not any fun at all.have seen them in scools that would cover a football field. i took a young man fishing and he caught some and "begged" me to cook it for him,so i did. i took a bite and could hardly swollow it.that is one nasty tasting fish.


----------



## ochsinsox (May 12, 2011)

They were hardheads, but filleted and fried their delicious. you just gotta do it right! ;D


----------



## eym_sirius (Oct 17, 2007)

ochsinsox said:


> They were hardheads, but filleted and fried their delicious. you just gotta do it right! ;D


I have to give you all the credit for your chefsmanship! The hardhead that I tried that time was so bad that I don't think that I'll try it again. I'm glad that you were able to do them right.

There's still several that I haven't tried - among them:

Ladyfish
Jack Crevalle
Bonita
Remora
Cigar Minnow
Scaled Sardine


----------

